
Ask HN: Best conference software for a happy hour? - neves
During quarantine, I&#x27;ve already attended 2 online birthday parties. It works reasonably well! The greatest problem is that we can&#x27;t hear some music, since when a user&#x27;s audio activates the others are muted.<p>Is there a conference software with a &quot;happy hour mode&quot; where we can playback a piece of music while we chat?
======
jason_zig
Check out my side project JQBX: [https://www.jqbx.fm](https://www.jqbx.fm)

It's like a modern day turntable.fm that works w/ Spotify. It's not video, but
it's definitely a more fun hangout than Zoom or something.

